# Business tag line



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Business name is_ Image Property Service LLC_

Which would you use?

Image Property Service
_ Enhance Your Image_

or

Image Property Service
_ Lawn and Snow Professionals_

Trucks, cards, marketing, letterhead....


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

IMAGE;492445 said:


> Business name is_ Image Property Service LLC_
> 
> Which would you use?
> 
> ...


I like the 2nd one better. JMO


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks Tom 


Anyone else? I got lots more of these  to give away


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

*Image is Important to Us*


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

grandview;492467 said:


> *Image is Important to Us*


Aw Thanks GV... Your important to me too! here's your


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's a couple I came up with.

Improving Out Door Images ---- Maybe add a date (since the 200?)
Enhancing Out Door Images
Improving Your Out Door Image
Enhancing Your Out Door Image

Our Image Reflects Our Quality
Our Quality Reflects Our Image
Our Quality Reflects Your Image
We Reflect Your Image

We Inhance Your Image

The Way You Are Seen
The Way Your Landscape Is Seen

Let Image Reflect Your Image
Let Image Create Your Imagination 

Your Quality is Reflect By Our Image

Quality Is Reflected In Our Image
Our Image Reflects Quality
Image Reflects Quality

Your Image Is Important To Us


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

QuadPlower;492526 said:


> Here's a couple I came up with.
> 
> Improving Out Door Images ---- Maybe add a date (since the 200?)
> Enhancing Out Door Images
> ...


Wow thanks for all the ideas! have a couple! 

one more:
Growing Your Image


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I always thought a great name for a snow plowing business would be:

*WHITE GOLD SNOW REMOVAL*
Who Says Money Doesn't Fall From The Sky?"


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

No image is to stupid...


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

SnoFarmer;492537 said:


> No image is to stupid...


'No Beer for you.'


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I have my own Thanks


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

haha ok SF


Anyone else have ideas?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

*Image Property Service*
Your Property is our Priority

If you use it my wife gets the beer LOL


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

toby4492;492574 said:


> *Image Property Service*
> Your Property is our Priority
> 
> If you use it my wife gets the beer LOL


Nicely done Mrs. O'Brien


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

i'd say the "enhance your image" one. It seems to go hand in hand with the name of the company. Almost explaining it.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Uhhhh....
Given your all about "*image*".... You could probably start by loosing the gif of the guy who just gave birth to last nights dinner 

Image Property Services
When Image is Everything ... 4 Seasons of outdoor care.


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

dido scottl


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

scottL;492752 said:


> Uhhhh....
> Given your all about "*image*".... You could probably start by loosing the gif of the guy who just gave birth to last nights dinner
> 
> Image Property Services
> When Image is Everything ... 4 Seasons of outdoor care.


That'sn an image I don't want to see. It did a good laugh here though. LOL


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

scottL;492752 said:


> Uhhhh....
> Given your all about "*image*".... You could probably start by loosing the gif of the guy who just gave birth to last nights dinner
> 
> Image Property Services
> When Image is Everything ... 4 Seasons of outdoor care.


Haha that pic was so funny I almost pooped myself laughing so hard at it. I had to give it at least a little time in the sigline for something that good. I dont think I'm gonna loose any customers by having it in my sig, its not like its on my truck door! Anyways ok its gone.

Thanks for the idea, that one is a different direction then the others, and I like it.
Hope its not to early in the day for one of these


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

merrimacmill;492636 said:


> i'd say the "enhance your image" one. It seems to go hand in hand with the name of the company. Almost explaining it.


Your the first vote on that one . I like it because "enhance your image" is also a passive appeal to people to use our service(to better themself).


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

any one else got some good ideas? (come on guys I know you do!)


----------

